# Κασσάνδρα = Cassandra, prophet of doom, doomsayer



## nickel (Aug 18, 2014)

Παλιό, από το γκαφόνημα:



nickel said:


> Ωραίο από τον Πρετεντέρη (κατά τη μετεκλογική φλυαρία στο Μέγα). Λέει η κ. Μ. Αποστολάκη:
> «Δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν οι Κασσάνδρες...»
> Διακόπτει ο Πρετεντέρης:
> «Οι Κασσάνδρες πάντα επιβεβαιώνονται. Απλώς δεν τις πιστεύουν, αλλά δεν κάνουν λάθος προβλέψεις».
> ...



Ξαναχτύπησε σήμερα ο Σαραντάκος:
*Διαψεύδονται οι Κασσάνδρες;*

Ορίστε, για ποικιλία και προβληματισμό, οι ορισμοί δύο ελληνικών λεξικών και πέντε εγγλέζικων:


*Κασσάνδρα *η, πρόσωπο που κάνει δυσοίωνες προβλέψεις χωρίς να γίνεται πιστευτό
*Kασσάνδρα η* : σε μετωνυμία, για κπ. που κάνει δυσοίωνες προβλέψεις (όπως η μυθική Kασσάνδρα, η κόρη του Πριάμου και της Εκάβης)

*Cassandra*

A person who makes dire predictions, especially those which are not believed but which turn out to be true (Wiktionary)
someone who always says that something very bad is going to happen with the result that no one listens to them (Macmillan)
A prophet of disaster, especially one who is disregarded (ODE)
One that utters unheeded prophecies (AHD)
anyone whose prophecies of doom are unheeded (Collins)

Μια δική μου προσέγγιση:

Η Κασσάνδρα της μυθολογίας έμαθε τη μαντική από τον Απόλλωνα αλλά, επειδή δεν του έκατσε μετά, ο Απόλλωνας τής αφαίρεσε την τέχνη του πείθειν: την καταράστηκε να μην πιστεύουν οι άλλοι τις προφητείες της.
Δεν ξέρουμε για ευοίωνες προφητείες, αλλά δεν αποκλείονται, αποκλείονται; Δεν υπάρχει έμφαση στο ότι ήταν ακριβείς οι προφητείες της, αλλά με τέτοιο δάσκαλο, συνήθως έπεφτε μέσα. Η έμφαση ήταν στο ότι δεν την πίστευαν.

Οι Κασσάνδρες σήμερα (να δούμε πότε θα αρχίσουμε να τις γράφουμε με πεζό, οι *κασσάνδρες*) είναι μάντεις κακών. Κάποιοι τις πιστεύουν και συχνά διαψεύδονται, κυρίως όμως δεν θέλουμε να τις ακούμε, επιλέγουμε να τις αγνοούμε.

Ορίστε η παρέα:
*Κασσάνδρα
μάντης κακών, προάγγελος κακών, προφήτης κακών
προφήτης δεινών, μάντης δεινών, προάγγελος δεινών

Cassandra
prophet of doom
doomsayer*

Και για τα λεξικά:

*Kασσάνδρα η* : κάποιος που κάνει δυσοίωνες προβλέψεις, ιδίως αν δεν εισακούεται
*Cassandra* : a prophet of disaster, especially one who is disregarded


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2015)

How Alexis Tsipras got the Cassandra story wrong in his victory speech 
http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...victory-speech-cassandra-myth-greek-elections

Αυτά για την Κασσάνδρα που γράφτηκαν στον Guardian τα πληροφορήθηκα σήμερα, διαβάζοντας τα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου. Δυστυχώς έχουν κλείσει τα σχόλια, αλλιώς θα τους έστελνα κάτι σαν το παρακάτω:

In ancient myth, Cassandra was given the gift of prophecy but was later cursed never to be believed. The emphasis is on the latter part, not necessarily on the accuracy of her prophecies. In modern Greek, there has been a shift in the meaning: Cassandras are doomsayers — they never prophesy anything good. Fortunately, both Cassandras and doomsayers in general often get it wrong. But even in English it would not be incorrect to say: “For once Cassandras got it wrong.”


----------



## sarant (Jan 31, 2015)

Πόσο ωραία το διατυπώνεις!
Ώστε έκλεισαν τα σχόλια;


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2015)

_

Cassandra_, Evelyn De Morgan


Hellhound on my trail (Robert Johnson, _Blue Light til' Dawn_) - Cassandra Wilson






I gotta keep on movin'
That hellhound is on my trail


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Κτγμ είναι άλλη μια περίπτωση σημασιακής μετατόπισης, σαν την Κασσάνδρα (= κινδυνολόγος, πλέον)· δεν έχει σημασία από ένα σημείο και μετά το από ποια σημασία ξεκινήσαμε, σημασία έχει το πού βρισκόμαστε τώρα.



Για να δούμε πάλι πόσο καλά το Χρηστικό αποτυπώνει τη χρήση, ο ορισμός στο λήμμα _Κασσάνδρα_ είναι: «πρόσωπο που κάνει συνεχώς δυσοίωνες προβλέψεις και εκτιμήσεις, οι οποίες συνήθως δεν επαληθεύονται».


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2015)

Μα οι προβλέψεις της Κασσάνδρας επαληθεύονταν πάντα, αυτό ήταν το νόημα. Κανείς δεν την πίστευε, ενώ είχε δίκιο (φρικτή τιμωρία, σου κάνει τα νεύρα φιδέ).


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2015)

Αυτό ακριβώς που συζητάμε εδώ είναι ότι οι σημερινές Κασσάνδρες διαφέρουν (στον τρόπο που αναφερόμαστε σ' αυτές) από την Κασσάνδρα της αρχαίας παράδοσης.


----------

